# If anyones wanting to tune early motronic i may be able to help



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

i know a fair bit about the early motronic systems, motronic 1.1 and 1.3 specifically as i run a small business mapping and chip tuning older BMW's running early versions of motronic. i have sucessfully built and tuned a couple MAF conversions, done plenty of custom tunes and had my hand in a few turbo builds both on the file side of things and also on the tuning side of things as well as being able to recode map axis data in the early files such as creating custom sized maps and rolling split maps like low part throttle and high part throttle into a single larger map and some other nifty things.

likewise if anyone has much knowledge/documentation on the newer motronic systems id like to start learning about them. specifically stuff like ME7.1.1 as i believe thats whats in my 3.2l phaeton.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

interested, I have a immolator and burner and what not to tune my obd1 motronic, 

im looking at scaling my map for bigger injectors so I can up the boost, im all ready running a turbo chip, just want to up to 630 injectors.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

rabbitchaser said:


> interested, I have a immolator and burner and what not to tune my obd1 motronic,
> 
> im looking at scaling my map for bigger injectors so I can up the boost, im all ready running a turbo chip, just want to up to 630 injectors.


 I second this.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

what would you like to know about me7, currently im running my mk3 jetta vr6 on me7.1 drive by wire, i immo defeated it myself and tuned it n/a. im currently working on a 3.6 fsi vr6 med9 file as i picked up a swap and im looking to turbo it and put that in the mk3 next.


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

3.6T mk3!!!?!?!!


----------



## DmcL (Sep 30, 2012)

sounds interesting.. basically im wanting to know how to find/identify maps in ME7.1.1, i dont trust commercial tunes after seeing the complete dung that was put out there for the E30's (which is why i ended up getting into tuning in the first place lol). and i know many tuners and commercial brands basically bump values in fuel/ignition maps and then call it a performance tune. so ideally id like to get to the stage of being able to tweak ignition and fuel maps in my pheaton and get a little more poke from the engine, maybe do a little dyno tuning but no major engine mods, certainly nothing more than intake/partial exhaust as its a daily driver.

in the old motronic 1.0-1.7 and maybe a bit newer still there are axis descriptors which tell me what the axes of maps are, like RPM vs load, IAT vs coolant temp, etc, etc, etc. also the axis data follows each descriptor and subtracts from each prevous byte of the axis data. 

the only maps i have found in a ME7.1.1 VR3.2 file from a phaeton like mine are what WinOLS automatically picks up which isnt much. i notice there is no axis descriptor before the map data and the axis data does not calculate the same way. is there a table/index of map addresses like there is in the old stuff? basically a string of hex values that tells you where the various maps start. 

cant make heads or tails of the ME7..1.1 file lol

@ rabbitchaser, if your already tuning and just want to scale maps for larger injectors you could fudge fuelling values in idle/cranking fuel maps till it starts then read your AFR in idle and adjust until its where you want it then apply the same difference to all other necessary fuel maps. another way would be scale coolant temp sensor or airflow map values.. or injector constants map. depends what maps you got/know of. i find (on the BMW ECU's i tinker with anyway) that scaling the fuelling values in all fuel maps (cranking, idle, part throttle and full throttle) gave the most consistent results. messing with injector constants only seemed to work up to a point and tweaking coolant/airfolw maps has fuelling spot on one minute then away off later. i had my E30 running perfectly on 30lb/hr injectors with a basically stock engine after tweaking fuel maps (stock injectors are about 15lb/hr FWIW). i can definately go bigger if needs be once im boosting the E30. spark blowout will probably be my limiting factor tuning the old stock ECU, kind of limits me to the stock distributor ignition system and theres only so much i can do with that.


----------



## CanadianDub420 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 1997 mk2 with the 1.8 8v "ACC" Engine with mono-motronic fuel injection , I was going to carb this car but if you could tune a bit more horse out of it then the stock 90bhp , I might reconsider


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

there are damos and a2l file that tell you where but are base on specific files. basically what i do is find a similar file for the same motor and in 2d mode find the similar looking if not nearly identical graphs. then label them and their axis'. it takes time but other than paying $$$ its one way to define a .bin file.


----------



## dzozepe (Apr 1, 2016)

*M43 turbo*

Hello i know this is old and im am newbie but i am turbocharging M43engine with lower compression pistons and 0.6bar i studied maps and i m interested in injector constants but i have read alot of posts that say this method is not going well. Can you please explain why? I am afraid of rescaling all of fuel maps because i found only 2WOT 1x16 and 3 hig part 12x12 and 6 part throttle maps14x16. I am not completely sure of if im right in them and i dont know what else to rescale if wanting to do it this way. I understand that they works like correction and im afraid to rescale them so much when the old injector is 164cc/116g and the new one is 264cc/190g at 3bar. Could you Please tell me if it is needed to rescale all maps or changing injector constant adn dead time would be enough.


----------

